# ACANA - Puppy & Junior



## Bella Bulldog (Aug 29, 2010)

Has anyone else had any issues with this food recently?

I'm not 100% sure it's the food. We have always (the last 5 months) fed our bulldog this food and have had no issues, however, since we opened the last bag she has had diarreah.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not a Vet nor am I an expert, but, I do think sometimes the major cause of diarrhea is overfeeding. If you're absolutely certain you are not overfeeding your dog, then just to be on the safe side, have a fecal sample analyzed for worms or parasites.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know...try mixing in a spoonful of canned pumpkin (not the pie filling), which helps firm stool, with the food and see if that works. If not, you might want to try a different dog food.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been having problems as well, but my puppy has had diarrhea with Acana, Innova and Cal. Natural


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> I'm not a Vet nor am I an expert, but, I do think sometimes the major cause of diarrhea is overfeeding. If you're absolutely certain you are not overfeeding your dog, then just to be on the safe side, have a fecal sample analyzed for worms or parasites.


I tend to fall on this side. I'm not a Vet or expert either but diarrhea w/out other issues points to over feeding. Have you changed any part of your pet's diet? 

I used to strictly feed kibble and allow my dog to graze. Never had any problems but decided I wanted to supplement the kibble with some meat. Well, this encouraged my dog to eat everything in the bowl as soon as the addition was made.

The kibble I feed is Acana wild prairie and we love it. When we 1st started adding the meat toppers she had loose stools. I adjusted how much kibble with the meat toppers and all was corrected quickly.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 23, 2010)

When I tried the acana large breed, the diarrhea came as early as adding 25% of it to the gastro food he's on now (upset stomach). He's been getting 2 cups a day total of everything. That seems pretty low for a 4 month old, 30 pound puppy, or is that high? I'm really curious if over feeding is a potential issue in these cases like the poster, and my own.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you tried spreading those feedings out to 3 feedings throughout the day? It could be he is eating too much at once.


----------

